

Thin vs. Unicorn - cmelbye
http://cmelbye.github.com/2009/10/04/thin-vs-unicorn.html

======
atambo
"You should not allow Unicorn to serve clients outside of your local network."

-Quoted from the Unicorn philosophy page at <http://unicorn.bogomips.org/PHILOSOPHY.html>

~~~
cmelbye
Yeah, I will just throw it behind nginx in production.

